# Painted grills...



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I had an extra set of the stock grills and painted them a gloss black. I think it really changed the front end appearance and I've gotten a few positive reactions so far. Next step is to paint the hood scoop inserts and the lower grill recessed into the bumper. Let me know what you think...


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i think it looks awesome. how'd you do it exactly?
i might want to try that because the grey-ish color on my black car just looks a little weird.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like it, might have to try it.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I sanded down the finish off of the old grills with 1000 grit sandpaper. Worked the paper and made sure i got it all out of the honeycombs. Washed the pieces then sprayed down 2 rattle can coats of gloss black and then clear coated. Removed the front bumper and swapped them out. A cheap simple way to make the car just a bit different.


Anyone know how to pop the hood scoop inserts out?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Man that looks great!
I want to do mine but I'm scared to take my bumper off and screwing something up.

It would look awesome with my silver and black combo


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Let me know how they hold up against weather and the road.

I'm not sure spray paint is strong enough for that.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

The paint is holding up fine and I washed the car already with them on, no problems. Ill let you know if anything changes. The bumper removal takes 5 minutes. Very easy.


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

i did this before i got the SAP repros. AWESOME mod, costs less than $5 and drastically improves the appearance from the front. 

i wanted to smack GM for leaving them grey and the lower grille black. 

WTF!?!


----------



## 05PTGOAT (Jun 8, 2009)

*hood scoops*

I painted all my grills and hood scoop inserts black and i have a yellow car it looks so much better and to get the hood pieces just take the rubber pieces off from under neath the hood on the heat shield then take the heat shield off then remove the rubber gromments off then take some plyers and pinch the pins and push up and do it to all them then let the hood down and carefully pull them up and out. hope that helps


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried a different color for the grille? I was thinking about silver on my PBM 2006. I don't know how that would look, especially since I would like for the hood inserts and lower grille to match. I'm worried that it might be too much.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

05PTGOAT said:


> I painted all my grills and hood scoop inserts black and i have a yellow car it looks so much better and to get the hood pieces just take the rubber pieces off from under neath the hood on the heat shield then take the heat shield off then remove the rubber gromments off then take some plyers and pinch the pins and push up and do it to all them then let the hood down and carefully pull them up and out. hope that helps


ditto on the grills. there easy to take of. i have a quick silver with the red interior. i matched the red from the inside to the hood intake grills. picture that next to you at a light with the cam shaking the car and flowmasters. man i get alot of looks. and alot of question asked.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GoatNoob said:


> Has anyone tried a different color for the grille? I was thinking about silver on my PBM 2006. I don't know how that would look, especially since I would like for the hood inserts and lower grille to match. I'm worried that it might be too much.


Personally I'd never try it. Those colors just don't contrast each other in the right way. Maybe if the car was Silver with black inserts, but when the majority of the car is black... spots of silver will throw off the look. I picture it looking cheaper than the stock grey.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

you have to see it to believe it. also did the gto lettering in red. to each is own.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

I did this to my 06 Brazen Orange Metallic M6. Did the the front grills black and popped off the GTO letters and did those in BOM and then the bottom grill in black. The windshield wiper sprayers popped them out and did them black. then the rear i blacked out the gray and painted in the GTO with BOM. The rearveiw mirror I did in BOM. The rims are powder coated gloss black and also did the center caps as well didnt leave the silver ring around them. Looks a heck of a lot better. The only thing that i couldn't do was the snouts but you can't really tell.


----------

